# Ok, show those Christmas scores!



## Steve H (Dec 25, 2022)

2 things that are great additions to the kitchen.








A juicer. Kind of a whoopsie here. I bought one. But didn't advertise that I did. And one of the kids bought me one. Because he heard me talking about it. I guess I can ship mine back. I haven't even opened it yet. Or. Toss it in the RV. And a proof box. This one is really cool because it folds flat for storage.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 25, 2022)

Here's what I got:






Just kidding, I got a roto for the 22" kettle and a Ariens snowblower. My old craftsman died.

Chris


----------



## Steve H (Dec 25, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Here's what I got:
> View attachment 652273
> 
> 
> ...


lol! Nice score with the snowblower. Ariens are hard to beat.


----------



## tbern (Dec 25, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Here's what I got:
> View attachment 652273
> 
> 
> ...


with as cold as its been, that coal was a pretty good gift!!


----------



## Buckeyedude (Dec 25, 2022)

Vertical rotisserie from the wife. Some great rubs, seasoning and pellets from the boys!


----------



## tbern (Dec 25, 2022)

very nice!!


----------



## clifish (Dec 25, 2022)

Steve H said:


> 2 things that are great additions to the kitchen.
> 
> View attachment 652270
> 
> ...


Nothing yet,  daughter is still sleeping.  Steve the juicer folds flat?


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 25, 2022)

Steve H said:


> lol! Nice score with the snowblower. Ariens are hard to beat.


Thanks that's what my research told me. I'm about to find out in an hour. They loaded the shipping crate in the back of my pickup with a forklift. It was a funny site to see my wife and I getting it off the truck in 15* weather and then I had to put it together. 




tbern said:


> with as cold as its been, that coal was a pretty good gift!!


If I only had a place to burn it.

Chris


----------



## clifish (Dec 25, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Thanks that's what my research told me. I'm about to find out in an hour. They loaded the shipping crate in the back of my pickup with a forklift. It was a funny site to see my wife and I getting it off the truck in 15* weather and then I had to put it together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what one did you get?  from the big box store or dealer?


----------



## Steve H (Dec 25, 2022)

clifish said:


> Nothing yet,  daughter is still sleeping.  Steve the juicer folds flat?


Proof box folds flat. I wish the juicer did too. It takes up some real estate!


----------



## Steve H (Dec 25, 2022)

Buckeyedude said:


> View attachment 652274
> 
> Vertical rotisserie from the wife. Some great rubs, seasoning and pellets from the boys!


We'll need a review on that rotisserie. I've been eye balling them.


----------



## clifish (Dec 25, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Proof box folds flat. I wish the juicer did too. It takes up some real estate!


I know,  I have a juicer that I have not used for years.  Although it did great juicing pomegranate seeds for martinis!


----------



## clifish (Dec 25, 2022)

Steve H said:


> We'll need a review on that rotisserie. I've been eye balling them.


Anne just texted me she said NO!...lol


----------



## Steve H (Dec 25, 2022)

clifish said:


> I know,  I have a juicer that I have not used for years.  Although it did great juicing pomegranate seeds for martinis!


I wanted one for years. I'll be using this for processing peppers for hot sauce.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Dec 25, 2022)

I’m just a big kid.


----------



## clifish (Dec 25, 2022)

Steve H said:


> I wanted one for years. I'll be using this for processing peppers for hot sauce.


post that up,  never thought of that.  I want to get into fermenting hot sauce.  I also just got a slicer and might do kraut.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 25, 2022)

clifish said:


> what one did you get?  from the big box store or dealer?


Ace hardware was the only place around here that had one in stock. It's the 28" deluxe with an 8.5hp motor. All other places I would have had to order and have it shipped. Trial run it did really good. Today will be more of a challenge clearing the stuff from the street plow.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 25, 2022)

clifish said:


> post that up,  never thought of that.  I want to get into fermenting hot sauce.  I also just got a slicer and might do kraut.


I'll let you know. The peppers will be ready in 2 weeks.


----------



## clifish (Dec 25, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Ace hardware was the only place around here that had one in stock. It's the 28" deluxe with an 8.5hp motor. All other places I would have had to order and have it shipped. Trial run it did really good. Today will be more of a challenge clearing the stuff from the street plow.


Nice I had the deluxe 28 SHO shipped in from Chicago a few years ago  306cc engine  it is a beast


----------



## clifish (Dec 25, 2022)

Steve H said:


> I'll let you know. The peppers will be ready in 2 weeks.


so do you use the pepper juice or the pulp in the hot sauce?


----------



## Steve H (Dec 25, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Ace hardware was the only place around here that had one in stock. It's the 28" deluxe with an 8.5hp motor. All other places I would have had to order and have it shipped. Trial run it did really good. Today will be more of a challenge clearing the stuff from the street plow.


I've got the 8526. 8.5 hp, 26"cut. Runs mint. Just got tired of using it.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 25, 2022)

clifish said:


> so do you use the pepper juice or the pulp in the hot sauce?


 Strain the peppers. And save the brine. The juice is used for the hot sauce. You add some of the brine. Or vinegar. Or both to the juice. Then add whatever spices you want.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 25, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> View attachment 652275
> 
> I’m just a big kid.


NICE! I wish I had the room for that.


----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ (Dec 25, 2022)

My wife gave me a copy of Michael Symon's "Playing with Fire: BBQ and More from the Grill, Smoker, and Fireplace: A Cookbook". It's excellent, I'll be trying a lot of recipes from that book.

I gave her a couple of pounds of green coffee beans.  We'll be making our first attempt at roasting coffee this coming week.


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 25, 2022)

Whisky and Rubs!


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 25, 2022)

clifish said:


> so do you use the pepper juice or the pulp in the hot sauce?





Steve H said:


> The juice is used for the hot sauce.


Save the pulp / mash too . Spread on parchment paper and dry in the oven . 





Then grind it up .





Then add whatever for a rub .


----------



## Steve H (Dec 25, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Save the pulp / mash too . Spread on parchment paper and dry in the oven .
> View attachment 652284
> 
> Then grind it up .
> ...


Yup. Forgot to mention that!


----------



## Sven Svensson (Dec 25, 2022)

Steve H said:


> NICE! I wish I had the room for that.


I don’t have room for it. Haha! These will be going to my office where I’m having to install a big shelf. I’m totally out of room at home.


----------



## mr_whipple (Dec 25, 2022)

I scored a Henry 17 HMR. I buy myself a present when I feel like it, as being a bachelor gives me those options. Full disclosure, I bought it last week when Field & Stream (Dick's not so Sporting Goods) had a closeout on all guns and ammo .25% off. They're closing that part of the store down. Ordered the fancy walnut stocks for it also. The pics don't do them justice.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## FreshGround (Dec 25, 2022)

My Christmas cooking scores were things I gave, rather than received.  I gave each of my daughters a Pizello Forte pizza oven that can use wood pellets or propane.  The both have nice backyards with pools and love to have people over.

Not quite a Christmas thing but my younger daughter has an electric stove and longs for the brief time she had a gas stove before we all moved to AZ (and she grew up and learned to cook on gas) and her birthday is Christmas Eve.  So for her birthday I got her an Iwatani indoor butane cooktop and some cans of butane.  She has wanted to add wok cooking to her reportoire and this should be a great heat source for that.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 25, 2022)

mr_whipple said:


> I scored a Henry 17 HMR. I buy myself a present when I feel like it, as being a bachelor gives me those options. Full disclosure, I bought it last week when Field & Stream (Dick's not so Sporting Goods) had a closeout on all guns and ammo .25% off. They're closing that part of the store down. Ordered the fancy walnut stocks for it also. The pics don't do them justice.  Merry Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 652288


Darn fine-looking piece. That'll be a great varmint gun. That caliber doesn't get enough praise IMHO.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 25, 2022)

New "do-it-all" food processor and smoker fuel.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 25, 2022)

Scored the roto for the 22” kettle with the round basket from Only Fire. I’m pumped.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 25, 2022)

Kids hooked me up .


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 25, 2022)

Steve H said:


> I've got the 8526. 8.5 hp, 26"cut. Runs mint. Just got tired of using it.


My driveway isn't all that big. 3.5 cars long 2 wide. I can do it quicker using a stand behind than a tractor/blower combo. The stand behind turns much quicker and save me time being out in the cold. I also considered a plow for my truck, but I hate the piles of snow that are still there in April and sometimes May.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 25, 2022)

clifish said:


> Nice I had the deluxe 28 SHO shipped in from Chicago a few years ago  306cc engine  it is a beast


Close to 9 hp nice. 

Note to self: Never wear crocs while snowblowing when there's ice under the snow. Ouch my butt hurts. 

Chris


----------



## mosparky (Dec 25, 2022)

I got a ham press and a Marianski book, with a backorder of Jeffs book (itll be here Febuary). Now I'm off to see what more I can find to make in it.
I'm hoping it will be useful with small batch experiments. Maybe I can make lunchmeats and smoke them afterwards.


----------



## mr_whipple (Dec 25, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Darn fine-looking piece. That'll be a great varmint gun. That caliber doesn't get enough praise IMHO.


I bought a 17 hmr marlin 917 bolt gun with a bull barrel maybe 5 years ago... it's a laser beam.  My buddy bet me he would drink a tall boy PBR if I could hit a skeet sitting up in his backyard. He still says PBR tastes like hate and shame. I think they taste just dandy!


----------



## mosparky (Dec 25, 2022)

I got the same rifle. Headshot only gun. My buddy in Memphis was inspired and got one as well. He learned the hard way to maintain the headshot rule. LOL


----------



## Steve H (Dec 25, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Close to 9 hp nice.
> 
> Note to self: Never wear crocs while snowblowing when there's ice under the snow. Ouch my butt hurts.
> 
> Chris


You been in the sauce already Chris?! lol!


----------



## Steve H (Dec 25, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> My driveway isn't all that big. 3.5 cars long 2 wide. I can do it quicker using a stand behind than a tractor/blower combo. The stand behind turns much quicker and save me time being out in the cold. I also considered a plow for my truck, but I hate the piles of snow that are still there in April and sometimes May.
> 
> Chris


I can turn around at the start of my driveway. But not at the garage. I'll need to back up. Or do a K turn. I can do mine quicker with the tractor. At 44"it is only 2 passes for most of it.


----------



## clifish (Dec 25, 2022)

Cooking related a Tappecue therm and a baking rack/pan that can fit a whole rack of ribs






and from my local beer distributor, a new sign to hang up in the PA house basement.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 25, 2022)

Steve H said:


> I can turn around at the start of my driveway. But not at the garage. I'll need to back up. Or do a K turn. I can do mine quicker with the tractor. At 44"it is only 2 passes for most of it.


At 44" I can why it's quicker.

Chris


----------



## Steve H (Dec 25, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> At 44" I can why it's quicker.
> 
> Chris


Not sure I understood you.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 25, 2022)

Steve H said:


> You been in the sauce already Chris?! lol!


Not yet but soon to ease the pain.


Steve H said:


> Not sure I understood you.


Blower width = 44" with a single car driveway(assumed by the two passes). Unless I misunderstood.

Chris

Maybe I hit my head as well


----------



## Steve H (Dec 25, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Not yet but soon to ease the pain.
> 
> Blower width = 44" with a single car driveway(assumed by the two passes). Unless I misunderstood.
> 
> Chris


Ah! Got ya! It's a touch under 8'wide. Which I found out fast when I parked the RV on it.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 25, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Ah! Got ya! It's a touch under 8'wide. Which I found out fast when I parked the RV on it.
> View attachment 652305


Cool, now I feel safer hitting the beer. Knowing I don't have a head injury.

Chris


----------



## Steve H (Dec 25, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Cool, now I feel safer hitting the beer. Knowing I don't have a head injury.
> 
> Chris


Just beer? Live it up my friend!


----------



## Sven Svensson (Dec 25, 2022)

mosparky said:


> I got a ham press and a Marianski book, with a backorder of Jeffs book (itll be here Febuary). Now I'm off to see what more I can find to make in it.
> I'm hoping it will be useful with small batch experiments. Maybe I can make lunchmeats and smoke them afterwards.


Wait… “ham press?”  Is this another gadget I never knew I needed? Must research.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 25, 2022)

mr_whipple said:


> I scored a Henry 17 HMR. I buy myself a present when I feel like it, as being a bachelor gives me those options. Full disclosure, I bought it last week when Field & Stream (Dick's not so Sporting Goods) had a closeout on all guns and ammo .25% off. They're closing that part of the store down. Ordered the fancy walnut stocks for it also. The pics don't do them justice.  Merry Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 652288


You will love the .17hmr.

I scored a Savage in .17hmr a few years ago. 50% off. Last one on the shelf. left handed bolt. i snatched it up. I shoot either hand!


----------



## Kvgsqtii (Dec 25, 2022)

Daughter got me a thermapen one,  which is awesome. I had a cheapo knockoff that too 30 sec to read a temperature. This is literally only 1 second to read temp.

Wife got me a pizza stone for baking bread. And a ka grinder attachment for making sausage. And a huge assortment of beef jerky from righteous fellow. I opened the Carolina reaper one and it is very delicious.

I got myself i mean the family an excalibur dehydrator for jerky. Ive had my eye on one for a couple years and they finally came back in stock.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 25, 2022)

Well, my fam spoiled me again this year… I didn’t think I was that good of a boy!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 25, 2022)

bill ace 350 said:


> You will love the .17hmr.
> 
> I scored a Savage in .17hmr a few years ago. 50% off. Last one on the shelf. left handed bolt. i snatched it up. I shoot either hand!



Totally agree with that!  I love my 17 HMR, such a fun rifle to shoot!


----------



## mr_whipple (Dec 25, 2022)

mosparky said:


> I got the same rifle. Headshot only gun. My buddy in Memphis was inspired and got one as well. He learned the hard way to maintain the headshot rule. LOL


I've been eyeballing the Boyds stocks for the Marlin. It'll cost more than I paid for the gun. And yes...head shot capable at all times. I love that thing. I'm sure the Henry is just as accurate, but that gun is going to see limited use. It's a bbq rifle.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 25, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Just beer? Live it up my friend!


Beer is it for me. I haven't touched any liquor since the early/mid eighties. I get happy when I drink beer, and get pretty obnoxious when I drink the hard stuff.  

Chris


----------



## mr_whipple (Dec 25, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew
  watch out for that hand grenade sauce if you haven't had it. My friend was gifted some a while back and let me try it. While not nuclear waste hot, it had my attention.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 25, 2022)

mr_whipple said:


> WaterinHoleBrew
> watch out for that hand grenade sauce if you haven't had it. My friend was gifted some a while back and let me try it. While not nuclear waste hot, it had my attention.





 mr_whipple
 I have not tried it yet… my son got that for me!  But reading the ingredients, I will proceed with caution!  Appreciate the heads up!


----------



## clifish (Dec 25, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> mr_whipple
> I have not tried it yet… my son got that for me!  But reading the ingredients, I will proceed with caution!  Appreciate the heads up!


Nice score,  I have bought the 3 star general pack of sauces from them,  not bad but not hot enough for me.  Jerky and a dehydrator might be on my next list


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 25, 2022)

Not for the kitchen, but for the garage (Mini Mill)!  The wife did it again!  





I do believe I’m going to use the crap out of this thing!!!!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 25, 2022)

A small, dessert size CI pan from my step daughter, 'cause I only had the big one.  It came with a brownie mix--looking forward to seasoning it and making dessert.
The big winner at our house was my grandson, Orion. Since he always helps me cut and split firewood, and knows he's not allowed to touch mine, he's been bugging his Mom for a chainsaw of his own.  So I got him one, complete with sound and a vibrating chain.  His Mom let him open it first (BIG mistake), 'cause once he saw it he wouldn't put it down for an hour and open any other presents.
BIG hit.








Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 25, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> A small, dessert size CI pan from my step daughter, 'cause I only had the big one.  It came with a brownie mix--looking forward to seasoning it and making dessert.
> The big winner at our house was my grandson, Orion. Since he always helps me cut and split firewood, and knows he's not allowed to touch mine, he's been bugging his Mom for a chainsaw of his own.  So I got him one, complete with sound and a vibrating chain.  His Mom let him open it first (BIG mistake), 'cause once he saw it he wouldn't put it down for an hour and open any other presents.
> BIG hit.
> 
> ...



Awesome my friend, looks like he’s ready to get to work!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 25, 2022)

Mrs SHS and I gifted each other a new set of knives, Cutluxe Artisan Series.  
They're pretty nice knives for the price. I was surprised.


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Dec 25, 2022)

Santa brought me a new 24” x 16” bamboo cutting board with a juice channel. You can flip it and use the other side as well. 












M&P 15-22 Integrally Suppressed .22 rifle in Muddy Girl Camo






Not pictured
- bluetooth speaker w/ suction cup for the shower
- 24” long bolt cutters
- 4,  25 round mags for the rifle
- 1/2” impact for my air compressor


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 25, 2022)

MileHighSmokerGirl said:


> Santa brought me a new 24” x 16” bamboo cutting board with a juice channel. You can flip it and use the other side as well.
> View attachment 652378
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!  My daughter also has the Muddy Girl Camo on her Savage .243!  When we got her the rifle, her main concern was making sure it had that camo pattern on it!


----------



## DougE (Dec 25, 2022)

I got 2 shirts and a piece of azz, all were two sizes too big.


----------



## four20 (Dec 25, 2022)

Well I did pretty good this year. A new set of brandy glasses, Some Ciroc French Brandy, liquid corn, and my son bought me the ratchet so he doesnt have to use my manual ones again.


----------



## xray (Dec 25, 2022)

I got an 8wt Redington flyrod outfit for bass.






Also got a Kitchen-Aid 13 cup Food processor, and a new Civivi pocket knife for edc.


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 25, 2022)

We kept it pretty simple this year.  Setting up a new household in Florida so a lot of $$ went for the basics.

I got the wife and I matching new camp chairs.  These are pretty slick with built in rockers.  We use these in the apartment, too





Wife got me some new t-shirts including 1 that pretty much fits the forum.






Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Dec 26, 2022)

a home weather station.. too cold outside to take a pic of it.
Duff beer boxers.

What I didn't get.. 
spinner ring for the weber kettle, spinner for the weber genII, vertical rotisserie, ph meter, ferment jars, hot sauce jars.


----------



## tbern (Dec 26, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> We kept it pretty simple this year.  Setting up a new household in Florida so a lot of $$ went for the basics.
> 
> I got the wife and I matching new camp chairs.  These are pretty slick with built in rockers.  We use these in the apartment, too
> View attachment 652407
> ...


We have those style chairs and like them a lot!  Awesome shirt too!!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 26, 2022)

Fueling Around
 ...  Do the chairs fold up ? Where did you get them at ?


----------



## Steve H (Dec 26, 2022)

One of our kids bought 2 of these for us for Christmas. We got them early because they showed up on the porch in OEM boxes. Chris said go ahead and take them out.







Very comfortable. And built for the larger folk too. Plenty of room.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 26, 2022)

You'll like those, Steve.



WaterinHoleBrew said:


> My daughter also has the Muddy Girl Camo on her Savage .243!


I bought my granddaughter the same gun.


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 26, 2022)

Finally getting a few minutes to play along. A few of the highlights.

Hand carved mortar and pestle from a friend. The wood and workmanship in this is gorgeous.






SIL and a friend tag-teamed me on this. I think they want me to start yet another hobby. Everything needed to start making my own pasta.






A nice pair of Sorel slippers and a top shelf pair of Birkenstock sandals. The past few years I've had to start getting footwear for functionality as opposed to style because the neuropathy pain in my feet has gotten so bad.






My other SIL knows me pretty well   






Christmas can be tough on an old fat dog. She was wiped out last night and has a serious puppy hangover going this morning.






Hoping everybody had a merry Christmas!!

Robert


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 26, 2022)

As it was said earlier... We don't gift anymore... If we want something we go get it... 

Welp... I wanted/needed a garage update/remodel... So that's what I've been doing on my two weeks Staycation ... 

Before the remodel... 







There were cabinets all the way over to the water heater













So everything got moved outside so the whole garage (walls and floor) could be pressure washed and painted







And then the finished product looks like this ... 













Now comes the task of sorting everything and putting back into the new cabinets... Along with throwing a bunch of junk (inventory) out... I hate throwing out inventory cuz as soon as you do you need it ... 

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## tbern (Dec 26, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Fueling Around
> ...  Do the chairs fold up ? Where did you get them at ?


they do fold up flat comming in from both sides, and I got ours on Amazon warehouse deals, you just have to be keep looking when they show up there


----------



## tbern (Dec 26, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> As it was said earlier... We don't gift anymore... If we want something we go get it...
> 
> Welp... I wanted/needed a garage update/remodel... So that's what I've been doing on my two weeks Staycation ...
> 
> ...


very nice!!  looks great! and yes, cleaned out a big shed on my yard 2 years ago and miss a lot of the stuff that i got rid of


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 26, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Everything needed to start making my own pasta.


Those Marcato pasta makers are top of the line . Kids bought me the Atlas 150 a few years ago . It has the removable cutter head . Getting ready to use mine tomorrow . 
Robert that's a high quality machine . If you have any questions let me know .


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 26, 2022)

Steve H
 , you'll love those chairs. We bought a couple for camping back in the day.


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 26, 2022)

Keith
Nice job on the garage.  I've got one back north calling me for a cleanout.  


JckDanls 07 said:


> Fueling Around
> ...  Do the chairs fold up ? Where did you get them at ?


As 

 tbern
 said this only folds flat.  I got them at Academy for $70 each.





They make another style that does fold and collapse into a tube.
I thought this style was sturdier and more comfortable.


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 26, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Those Marcato pasta makers are top of the line


Thanks Rich. Nice to hear this. I know nothing about them (yet) but I could tell from pickling up the box that it's a well made machine. Tracy's sister bought that for me and indications are that she pulled out all the stops.


chopsaw said:


> If you have any questions let me know .


Be careful what you offer sir   Based on commentary in the past from 

 sawhorseray
 pasta making is not overly difficult. Hopefully I can figure it out with minimal setbacks. Indications also are that once you make your own, there's never going to be store bought any more. Might delve into it a bit later but got a bunch of pork butt I need to get started on for sausage. Very much appreciate the offer and I may well take you up on it if I hit any roadblocks.

Robert


----------



## clifish (Dec 26, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Finally getting a few minutes to play along. A few of the highlights.
> 
> Hand carved mortar and pestle from a friend. The wood and workmanship in this is gorgeous.
> View attachment 652420
> ...


Nice Robert but really the SIL and friend want an invite fpr a pasta dinner!  Is that Tracy with a beer first thing in the morning?...lol


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 26, 2022)

I’m a bit late, but I joined the SV club this Christmas!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 26, 2022)

3d printer and filaments.
I have another printer should be here tomorrow. Brother to the 05, 06 tomorrow.
My pup blackjacks toy box below.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 26, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Finally getting a few minutes to play along. A few of the highlights.
> 
> Hand carved mortar and pestle from a friend. The wood and workmanship in this is gorgeous.
> View attachment 652420
> ...


My parents gave me that same Pasta Maker, and a drying rack.  Test day is today!


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 26, 2022)

Steve H said:


> One of our kids bought 2 of these for us for Christmas. We got them early because they showed up on the porch in OEM boxes. Chris said go ahead and take them out.
> 
> View attachment 652414
> 
> ...


Those look darn nice. I should get a couple for my folks.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 26, 2022)

mneeley490 said:


> Those look darn nice. I should get a couple for my folks.


They are really nice. Need a link?


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 26, 2022)

I've got pretty much all the bbq gadgets I need. When we get our smashed deck rebuilt, I _will_ be in the market for a replacement for my Weber Performer, however. But not right now.
Wife and I gave up on trying to surprise each other this year, and just told what we wanted. Here's mine. A 6 lb. tub of maple sugar. I use quite a bit for my curing and bbq. Will probably go thru this in 12-18 months.


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 26, 2022)

Steve H said:


> They are really nice. Need a link?


Sure, thanks Steve!


----------



## Steve H (Dec 26, 2022)

mneeley490 said:


> Sure, thanks Steve!





			https://www.amazon.com/Foldable-Rocking-Outdoor-Portable-Balcony-Supports/dp/B08F587TMP/ref=sr_1_2_sspa?crid=2LY954VV4KPDJ&keywords=timber+ridge+camping+chair&qid=1672083098&sprefix=timber+ridge%2Caps%2C280&sr=8-2-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEzRkFLTklBREpDVVBPJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwMDA4NDY3M1cyUVZVSDAwNjJVMSZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwMTExNzMwNTFLTVQxMVVNMjZPJndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfYXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 26, 2022)

I got a huge new smoker/grill...






Seriously, the best thing I got for Christmas was having my whole family here together as well as my next door neighbors. The neighbor is a retired, disabled Army Vietnam vet who has COPD and mobility issues. He, his wife, and their adult son moved here a couple of years ago from upstate New York so not any family nearby. 

So blessed to have everyone here...


----------



## Steve H (Dec 26, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> I got a huge new smoker/grill...
> View attachment 652488
> 
> 
> ...


God bless you Charles. To do this means so much for them I'm sure.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 26, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> We kept it pretty simple this year.  Setting up a new household in Florida so a lot of $$ went for the basics.
> 
> I got the wife and I matching new camp chairs.  These are pretty slick with built in rockers.  We use these in the apartment, too
> View attachment 652407
> ...


Camp chairs with built in rockers??  What a great idea.  I want a couple of those--never even heard of that.
Gary


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 26, 2022)

The parka and headset are from the Mrs. The knife is from a neighbor who asked when I was going to make another deep dish pizza....


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 26, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Finally getting a few minutes to play along. A few of the highlights.
> 
> Hand carved mortar and pestle from a friend. The wood and workmanship in this is gorgeous.
> View attachment 652420
> ...


Robert, I don't think I've ever seen a mortar and pestle quite that beautiful.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 26, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> As it was said earlier... We don't gift anymore... If we want something we go get it...
> 
> Welp... I wanted/needed a garage update/remodel... So that's what I've been doing on my two weeks Staycation ...
> 
> ...


Now that's quite the upgrade!  Nice job.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 26, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> I got a huge new smoker/grill...
> View attachment 652488
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!  There's nothing like having family and friends in at Christmas time.  I think this is only the 2nd time since we've been married that there were no "orphans" at our table--seems like all of them got to go home and spend the day with family.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 26, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> View attachment 652492
> 
> The parka and headset are from the Mrs. The knife is from a neighbor who asked when I was going to make another deep dish pizza....


Wow.  I'd swap a deep dish pizza or 3 for that knife.
Gary


----------



## tbern (Dec 26, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> I got a huge new smoker/grill...
> View attachment 652488
> 
> 
> ...


Nice new "grill"! And bonus points for what you do for your neighbors!!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 26, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Well, my fam spoiled me again this year… I didn’t think I was that good of a boy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK I'll try this again--seems like my first attempt didn't post.
That's a great BBQ light, Justin.  I need one of those--my 3 magnetic lights aren't flexible, so at best they can be attached to the MES and not get lost.
That jerky seasoning is great.  One of my nieces gave me some moose jerky she made using it and it was delicious.  Pretty sure you'll like it.
Gary


----------



## tbern (Dec 26, 2022)

Moose jerky sounds interesting and good!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 26, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> OK I'll try this again--seems like my first attempt didn't post.
> That's a great BBQ light, Justin.  I need one of those--my 3 magnetic lights aren't flexible, so at best they can be attached to the MES and not get lost.
> That jerky seasoning is great.  One of my nieces gave me some moose jerky she made using it and it was delicious.  Pretty sure you'll like it.
> Gary



Thanks buddy and not sure what happened!  Appreciate that so much and that jerky seasoning I agree… it is delicious!  Been using that brand for well over twenty years and have never been disappointed!  Their factory is just over the Teton Mountain’s from us!  They were a very small business when I first started using their products… Damn, I feel old some days!


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 26, 2022)

6GRILLZNTN said:


> My parents gave me that same Pasta Maker, and a drying rack. Test day is today!


I've had mine a few years and love it .


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 30, 2022)

We got the greatest gift of all, our new Grandson, Jaxon, born 12/19.






My Avatar shows both Grandchildren, big Sister holding Baby Brother for the first time.  We're so happy.  Hope everyone had an excellent Christmas.


----------



## tbern (Dec 30, 2022)

That is awesome, congrats!!  Great pictures!


----------



## jdmabrey1 (Dec 30, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Here's what I got:
> View attachment 652273
> 
> 
> ...


nice, is that royal oak? Merry Christmas


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 30, 2022)

Sorry haven't kept up on this thread



Steve H said:


> One of our kids bought 2 of these for us for Christmas. We got them early because they showed up on the porch in OEM boxes. Chris said go ahead and take them out.
> 
> View attachment 652414
> 
> ...


We bought a couple of similar styled rockers for my parents years ago.
My father was uh portly and he flattened the rockers on both chairs 


GaryHibbert said:


> Camp chairs with built in rockers??  What a great idea.  I want a couple of those--never even heard of that.
> Gary


The company that markets those chairs is GCI Outdoor and 

 tbern
 posted an Amazon link.
They also make an XL version that is wider if needed ... to snuggle a grandchild beside you?


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 31, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> The company that markets those chairs is GCI Outdoor and
> 
> tbern
> posted an Amazon link.
> They also make an XL version that is wider if needed ... to snuggle a grandchild beside you?


Yeah, you're right.  Skinny as I am, reckon I'll still need the XL.     
Gary


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 31, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> Sorry haven't kept up on this thread
> 
> 
> We bought a couple of similar styled rockers for my parents years ago.
> ...


I saw another version where the legs were flat on the ground, and there was some sort of piston mechanism that did the rocking. Might be better for us stocky guys.


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 31, 2022)

All of the rockers use a pair of spring pistons.
The RoadTrip chair is nice because it folds down tubular.
I opted for the Freestyle as it felt sturdier to me.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 31, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> We got the greatest gift of all, our new Grandson, Jaxon, born 12/19.
> View attachment 652875
> 
> My Avatar shows both Grandchildren, big Sister holding Baby Brother for the first time.  We're so happy.  Hope everyone had an excellent Christmas.



Mike that's about the best Christmas present there is a true gift from God


----------



## wimpy69 (Dec 31, 2022)

Gotta look for one of those for my grandson. He's two now and helps stack my mini splits. He'd lose his mind just as much as yours, great ain't it.


----------



## spohnat (Dec 31, 2022)

I got the jerky rack for the grill chimp.  I am excited to try making my own jerky


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 31, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> Mike that's about the best Christmas present there is a true gift from God


Thank you!  Gonna be hard to beat this next year, lol.


----------



## tbern (Monday at 8:59 AM)

so, my family finally had it's Christmas gathering, alway the last one of the season, and I received a campchef pellet grill cover, which i got to open early and use right away for doing a double smoked ham for supper. looks very nice on the grill and it helped keep the temps steady as it was in the low single digits with a bit of wind when i was smoking the ham.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Monday at 10:09 AM)

tbern said:


> so, my family finally had it's Christmas gathering, alway the last one of the season, and I received a campchef pellet grill cover, which i got to open early and use right away for doing a double smoked ham for supper. looks very nice on the grill and it helped keep the temps steady as it was in the low single digits with a bit of wind when i was smoking the ham.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should maybe sell them in pairs...one for smoker and one for the one tending the smoker!

Ryan


----------



## tbern (Monday at 10:20 AM)

Brokenhandle said:


> Should maybe sell them in pairs...one for smoker and one for the one tending the smoker!
> 
> Ryan


LOL, that might be a good idea!!  my "blanket" was in the form of wine inside the house and root beer schnapps outside by the grill.....


----------

